# Centennial Winchester 1894 in my grasp



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw this at my favorite pawn shop today. I told the guy I had to think about it. I drove home, checked my pocket, and quit thinking. I will bring her home in a couple of weeks!

GW


----------

